# front loader



## tractornutt (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, New to tractorForum. I have a 67 sears ss 12 engine not original but all else is. attachment's include cultivator, home built scarif rake, bull dozer, snow blower, 36 and 42 mower deck's, recently aquired and converted to a pull behind 1972 sears chipper shredder,. and a unidentified front loader on a bolens not in good shape at all! that i may scrap just wanted the loader. pictures later, My question is the axels on my 67 sears rated for a loader or do they offer a stronger axel for my ss 12?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm not for certain, but on something of that age, I would say that the front end could take it, but who knows. Can't wait to see some photos of it though


----------



## tractornutt (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks , I just cut the loader off the bolens today.


----------

